

The 50 states, redrawn with equal population - espeed
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2013/11/25/the-50-states-redrawn-with-equal-population/

======
001sky
Why does this always come up when people who can't get their way fail to get
enough votes at the election? The US is setup to avoid tyrany of the majority,
whilst still maintaining fundamental representation. The US constitution was
the first, largegest, and most succuusful implementation of broad-based
democracy in the history of humanity. It has alot more staying power than any
disposable piece of newspaper or journalism.

